# Animals on the road



## graven (May 11, 2010)

or in the woods, or at the squat.

What is everyone's opinion?

I've thought about this a bit. I rescue dogs. Having been a traveler before, I know that there are people out there that treat their animals right. (and many more who don't...)

I'd like to have a project where I can find homes for rescued dogs or other animals with a traveler or a squatter that wants the responsibility, or be able to take in animals that need to come off the road or need temporary housing. Also want to be able to help out with vet care for anyone out there who might need it.

I know I won't be able to do this on any large scale by myself, but just wondered what people thought of the idea.


----------



## menu (May 11, 2010)

might be a good idea. you should maybe make a weigh station post about it. saying something like rescue/adoption road dogs. I dunno. I say roll with it


----------



## Deleted member 1505 (May 11, 2010)

I think it would be a good idea as well. http://www.meetup.com is a good site to help start groups, so you could probably find some like-minded folk in your area willing to help you out! Anyway, good looking! I think its really awesome that you want to do that, and good luck!


----------

